# Need CPT code - ischial tunnel block



## dhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,
What CPT code would we use for a proximal ischial tunnel block?
Thanks,
Dawn


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Dec 12, 2011)

That is a nerve block and depending on the physician op report documentation, I would choose a CPT code from the 64400 section of the CPT.

For example, since you said ischial, it may be 64430 (pudendal nerve).


----------

